# Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

I went by my Volkswagen dealer this evening, and to my surprise, their first Eos demo car is still there, fully one month after arrival. Because the car sits outside, I decided to inspect the roof seals for the 2 common problems with the seals/weatherstrip. 
First I looked for discoloration of the rubber seals...white spots/streaking. There was some present, but just a minor case, however it is obvious that the white streaking will get worse with time if left untreated. Being in a coal producing state, there is a coal powered electric generating plant about 25 miles away, and slightly acidic rain is a reality of living here. That might be a factor.
Secondly I looked for physical binding and damage to the seals. To my surprise, the seals were failing on both the passenger and driver side, and this is a 'new' dealer demo car. Have a look.
On the driver side, the sunroof side seal is being pulled out from its mount in the side, and contorted towards the center of the car. This picture was taken with 0 zoom.









A second picture of the same seal. This was taken by standing back from the car and zooming in on the seal to achieve a more even lighting with the flash.









The passenger side seal was also contorted inward. This time its more towards the rear of the glass sunroof. The weatherstrip had not been pulled out like on the driver side, but it was binding and clearly out of place. Also notice the white streaking. 








Same seal, standing back and zooming in to even out the lighting.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Oh man, that looks terrible.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Real problem or nitpicking?*

Is this a real problem or is it a matter of appearance and such. I'm not saying that appearance doesn't matter. I'm simply ignorant of the whole issue.
Are people having problems closing doors, windows, leaks, etc?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Real problem or nitpicking? (liquid stereo)*

My opinion is, its obviously not supposed to be that way, especially the driver side that's pulling out...its probably gonna just get worse, and it's not even sold. So it needs to be fixed.
I mainly put up this post so people know what to look for in the way of seal faliure, so the problem does not go unrecognized. Also, since my purchase timeframe is Q2 2007, I want any problems to be recognized quickly and redesigns to be in production by the time I order my car.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Real problem or nitpicking? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'd say its a big deal for a 30k car. I'm sure VW has taken notice and will resolve but it will take time. Just like staying away from first year Audi A4 1.8t.


----------



## NJGLX (May 10, 1999)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The white streaking looks like when they detailed the car they got wax on the seals. It is very hard to get this off.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (NJGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGLX* »_The white streaking looks like when they detailed the car they got wax on the seals. It is very hard to get this off.

no
I have 05 gti and all door seal have these white streaks if I wipe seal
on my 00 jetta I did not have this problem
looks like they use different rubber


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (Fantomasz)*

After seeing your post wolfs, I went over mine with a fine tooth comb. Not a single white streak or a twisted rubber. I'm hoping that the car you show is a "one off".
Incidentally, if anyone does have this problem, make sure you get it fixed quickly. I had a Ford Convertable from new a few years ago. The seals twisted and I kept mentioning it when it went in for service. It caused no leakage, but looked slightly unsightly. They in the end said that the the seals were "cosmetic" items and were not covered more than a year.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_They in the end said that the the seals were "cosmetic" items and were not covered more than a year. 

They put you on their followup calendar and waited 13 months to tell you!


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (cityjohn)*

My dealer told me that when the sunroof closes the seals "do that" (change position). I have had mine for 2 months. In So California so no rain, but no white spots on the seals and no leaks ( I wash the car myself).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Sunroof seal binding and failure with pictures (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_My dealer told me that when the sunroof closes the seals "do that" (change position). I have had mine for 2 months. In So California so no rain, but no white spots on the seals and no leaks ( I wash the car myself).

You were fed a load of crap. Do NOT let your dealer try to explain away a legitimate problem to get out of a warranty claim. Refusing to replace seals that have white stains is cosmetic damage and refusing a replacement under that circumstance is legitimate. But if the seals are binding or pulling loose from their mounts / intended position, that's not cosmetic, that's physical damage, misalignment, and failure...you should expect repair in that circumstance, not excuses.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:56 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## andrewLI (Sep 21, 2006)

The inside "leak deterent" seals at the same location had to be replaced in my car. The sunroof had pinched the seal long enough for it to reshape itself and water was pouring into the car. 
Had the car for 3 days. VW had it for 10. The VW "engineers" personally came down to replace the seals with new.
One has to wonder how these things leave quality control.


----------

